# Bert Dunn cold hardy grapes.....



## Pat57 (Dec 17, 2015)

Anyone know if this guy still sells vines/cuttings?

thanks, Pat


----------



## grapeman (Dec 18, 2015)

I have no idea if he still sells cuttings or not, but he is located in Ontario so you might have difficulty getting them across the border if he does. I haven't seen any activity online from him in years. He is not active on the Grapebreeders group either. What are you looking for. My son could probably point you towards a source. He is an active grapebreeder although is only a few years into his program.


----------



## Pat57 (Dec 18, 2015)

thanks Grapeman, I had tried his e-mail and phone number but neither were working.

I am looking for Trollhaugen, a cold hardy seedless table grape and Troubador, a cold hardy red wine grape. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks again, Pat


----------



## grapeman (Dec 19, 2015)

Pat try Andy Farmer (Northeast Vine Supply). My son Rick got some cuttings of Trollhaugen from him last year. See if he would have Troubador also. He might have a few vines also?


----------



## Pat57 (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks Grapeman. I sent him a message a few days ago but haven't heard anything back yet.

Pat


----------



## tspasewa (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm also looking for Trollhaugen. Any response from Andy Farmer/Northeast Vine Supply?

In addition to Bert Dunn a google search showed the northern New York based Seaway Cold Hardy Grapes (http://www.seawaycoldhardygrapes.com/) possibly having it. (Listed by http://ctgrapes.org/resources/Grapevine+Sources.pdf, which also listed Bert Dunn, although the pdf is dated November 2014.) But I contacted the owner, Duane, and he said unfortunately a late frost damaged his vines so he isn't doing Trollhaugen cuttings this year.

Tim


----------



## Pat57 (Dec 31, 2015)

tspasewa said:


> I'm also looking for Trollhaugen. Any response from Andy Farmer/Northeast Vine Supply?
> 
> In addition to Bert Dunn a google search showed the northern New York based Seaway Cold Hardy Grapes (http://www.seawaycoldhardygrapes.com/) possibly having it. (Listed by http://ctgrapes.org/resources/Grapevine+Sources.pdf, which also listed Bert Dunn, although the pdf is dated November 2014.) But I contacted the owner, Duane, and he said unfortunately a late frost damaged his vines so he isn't doing Trollhaugen cuttings this year.
> 
> Tim



Tim, I did finally hear from Andy and he does have Trollhaugen. He does not have Troubador. I asked him if they were cuttings or vines but haven't heard from him for almost a week, probably not around during the holidays?

I found another guy who sells cuttings on E-bay who has trollghaugen, but I'd rather have vines if I can get them.

Pat


----------



## Pat57 (Jan 4, 2016)

Evidently he does has vines of Trollhaugen, he just sent me a reply.

Pat


----------



## Pat57 (Jan 12, 2016)

NE Vine Supply now has Trollhaugen listed for sale on their website.

Pat


----------

